# [geloest] midnight commander und pdf

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

ich moechte aus dem midnight commander mein pdf dateien in acroread oeffnen.

leider will mc immer mit xpdf oeffnen.

nun habe ich eine systemweite mc.ext datei gefunden die einen eintrag wie folgt enthaelt:

```

# PDF

type/^PDF

        Open=(xpdf %f &)

        #Open=(acroread %f &)

        #Open=(ghostview %f &)

        View=%view{ascii} pdftotext %f -

```

ich habe die entsprechende zeile angepasst,

aber nichts passiert.

wo muss ich die datei hin kopieren (im moment liegt sie in ~/.mc)?

welche datei kann ich sonst nutzen damit ich mc begreiflich mache,

dass pdf mit acroread zu oeffnen ist?

gruss //tzzaetaynzzLast edited by tzzaetaynzz on Wed Jan 28, 2004 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Poste mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt deiner Datei

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Poste mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt deiner Datei

 

hier mein angepasster ausschnitt:

```

# PDF 

type/^PDF 

        #Open=(xpdf %f &) 

        Open=(acroread %f &) 

        #Open=(ghostview %f &) 

        View=%view{ascii} pdftotext %f -

```

gruss //tzzaetaynzz

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

das problem war zu einfach.  :Smile: 

im midnight commander selbst kann man im

menue -> command -> edit extension files 

die besagte  mc.ext editieren.

diese datei wird dann unter ~/.mc/bindings gespeichert.

nun kann mc die pdf datei mit acroread oeffnen.

----------

